# All dialects/MSA: Ice cream



## eastren

Please translate the English word " ICE CREAM " into Arabic languae.


----------



## LUHG

It's '' آيس كريم '' in Arabic as well.


----------



## eastren

Whereas i found icecream name in Arabic language. It is so different
الحليب المجمدة، أو حلوى المثلجات
If someone explain in better way. please do it hurry.


----------



## LUHG

The word ' مثلجات ' could be used to refer to Ice Cream or Ice cubes, but I've never seen anyone referring to ice creams as ' مثلجات ', definitely not in spoken Arabic.


----------



## eastren

Dear friend thanks that you reply me and inform me the original name.
ايس كريم
is well known and active name


----------



## ahmedcowon

مثلجات is used in MSA

آيس كريم is used in dialects


----------



## eastren

Are you sure that is in MSA and other dialects. مثلجات ائس كريم


----------



## vinyljunkie619

I have heard the word Jilaat/Jilaatu/Jilaati "جيلات/جيلاتو/جيلاتي"
 and Dandurma,


----------



## eastren

The word you read جيلات it may be jelly. but our topic is icecream which is close to مثلجاب This name is confirmed for icecream in MSA


----------



## momai

ahmedcowon said:


> مثلجات is used in MSA
> 
> آيس كريم is used in dialects


Actually it is not used in Syria, and if it's used it would be definitely said in a sarcastic way .
We use the word boZa in Syria.


----------



## Hemza

In Moroccan, we use "glace", like in French ^^.


----------



## eastren

Now it is confirmed me by a friend through mail that. the real name of icecream in MSA is المثلجات and other names in dialects are these
دندرمة، البوظة و جيلات أو جيلاتي.
i read a sentence in a book.
فتاة الصغيرة تحب المثلجات هذه باردة كالثلج


----------



## vinyljunkie619

The word my father uses (sa3eedi but raised in minofiya) is Jilatu
I had to dig around, but....
The following is from Hinds-Badawi Dictionary 1989... This dictionary is for Egyptian Arabic.


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria :akrim اكريم


----------



## vinyljunkie619

Zoghbi said:


> Algeria :akrim اكريم


Yep Akrim, Askrim, and Glace are the words I know from my mother's family.


----------



## Hemza

I'm stupid, I forgot "اكريم" which is also used in Moroccan (beside "glace")


----------



## ahmedcowon

vinyljunkie619 said:


> The word my father uses (sa3eedi but raised in minofiya) is Jilatu
> I had to dig around, but....
> The following is from Hinds-Badawi Dictionary 1989... This dictionary is for Egyptian Arabic.
> View attachment 12765




"Jilati" is also used and common in Egyptian Arabic but many people nowadays prefer saying "ice cream"


----------



## إسكندراني

چيلاتي or چيلاتو in alexandria (italian)
ايس كريم or ايس in all of egypt (english)
بوظة in syria (turkish)
كلاس in the maghreb (french)
And you're right the only word everyone understands and is considered standard is مثلجات
i don't know دندرمة, but since it sounds persian and by elimination it must be iraqi


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> چيلاتي or چيلاتو in alexandria (italian)
> ايس كريم or ايس in all of egypt (english)
> بوظة in syria (turkish)
> كلاس in the maghreb (french)
> And you're right the only word everyone understands and is considered standard is مثلجات
> i don't know دندرمة, but since it sounds persian and by elimination it must be iraqi


دندرمة is a sort of ice cream made in Syria especially in Damascus  "whipped ice cream" 
see here


----------



## vinyljunkie619

إسكندراني said:


> چيلاتي or چيلاتو in alexandria (italian)
> ايس كريم or ايس in all of egypt (english)
> بوظة in syria (turkish)
> كلاس in the maghreb (french)
> And you're right the only word everyone understands and is considered standard is مثلجات
> i don't know دندرمة, but since it sounds persian and by elimination it must be iraqi



دندرمة is actually a turkish word


----------



## cherine

And it was used in Egypt until maybe the sixties or seventies. There was a song that used to be broadcasted on tv دوق الدندرمة .


----------



## إسكندراني

Sounds better than 99flake anyway  thanks for correcting me.


----------



## tr463

momai said:


> دندرمة is a sort of ice cream made in Syria especially in Damascus  "whipped ice cream"
> see here



For this you would say "soft serve" (like the ice cream sold at McDonalds).


----------

